# Memory foam mattress toppers



## peaky

hi everyone,
just a quick question, I may be coming over to the uk for 4 days in January, i would like to buy 2 memory foam mattress toppers for our overhead and fixed beds (grossly uncomfortable at present ) prefferably at east 3 inches thick, my question is; is there any high street chains doing good quality reasoably priced ones, are they heavy , and how do they come ?? vaccume packed for instance because i would like to get them n a case or box them up for the plane journey, thanks in advance, wish i could enjoy the snow u have there right now !!! peaky.


----------



## CliveMott

I am told that John Lewis sell them. Many order them from Rascelf who advertise on this forum. Perhaps send them an email and arrange for you to collect one on arrival from somewhere local?

Good luck

C.


----------



## mygalnme

Maybe a question in Google :?: will tell you where nearest stockist is 
Have a nice visit


----------



## Sonesta

We have the Raskelf for the motorhome and it is fantastic and a dream to sleep on. However, recently I bought one off a seller who has an eBay shop on eBay for our spare bed at home. It was considerably cheaper than the Raskelf memory foam topper and at 3 inches, it was also an inch thicker; the Raskelf one we have is only 2 inches! Anyway, the one off was delivered within a few days and it is absolutely fabulous and just as comfortable as our more expensive Raskelf. We are so impressed with it, that I have ordered another one only today for a Christmas gift for my daughter and son in law, because they frequently complain that their bed at home is really uncomfortable and they can feel the springs digging into them! :roll: Here is a link to their eBay listing: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/VISCO-ELASTIC...wItemQQptZBeds_Mattresses?hash=item4148923629 They also list a freephone tel number for sales enquiries.

I gather they cut the foam to whatever size you want, so I am sure they will be able to assist you. They are very helpful and I bet they would even post them out to your address in the Canary Islands for you if you were happy to pay the shipping coats.

By the way, It's thick snow where I live at the moment and looking out of the window, as I sit inside all cosy and warm, it sure looks very pretty and Christmassy - but it's a different kettle of fish when you step outside into the freezing cold! Bbrrrr! :lol:

Hope this helps?

Merry Christmas.

Sue

PS The only thing with the eBay topper is that it doesn't come with a cover like the Raskelf topper does but we have just put a quilted mattress protector over the top of ours, followed by a fitted bed sheet.


----------



## eribiste

We use a Raskelf and can thoroughly recommend them for 'ironing out' the joins between cushions and the like. They are a quite heavy and bulky to move about you'll find.


----------



## wakk44

We have just bought one of These from Argos.

It is only 1'' thick but still quite heavy,If you are considering 2 toppers at 3'' then they would be heavy and eat into your payload,also they would not be easy to roll up and store for travelling.

The one that we bought is very comfortable but still smells a bit after 2 days rolled out on th m/home bed.Argos do mention that in the instructions and tell you to leave it rolled out in a well ventilated area and the smell should be gone in 12 hours,it's not happened yet.

I intend to give it a few more days and if it still smells then it will have to go back for a refund.


----------



## bigbazza

You can get them all over the place in the UK, but I think you may have a problem taking 2 back on the plane. They are quite heavy and very bulky.
I would guess that you would need a large suitcase for each one and isn't it 1 case per person these days.

Say hello to Playa Blanca for me


----------



## Vinnythehat

We have had one in our motorhome for 9 months now and it is wonderful...we bought off Ebay and ours didn't have a cover, but as others have said, its no problem putting a sheet on it etc.. 
Steve & Sharon...ours took nearly a week to get rid of the smell, but it will go eventually...honest 
They are heavy as mentioned... 
Vinny & Sue


----------



## GerryD

We looked at Raskelf at a show and whilst they are good, they are also expensive. Bought ours from Dreams Bed stores, double for £149. It is a sculpted topperjust as thick as the Raskelf and £80 cheaper. Bed is now extremely comfortable.
Gerry.


----------



## Invicta

I have a Raskelf but have seen many cheaper ones around.

Isn't the cost to do with the density of the foam more than the thickness?


----------



## Marilyn

We bought a *Silentnight* one (2 inches thick) from T J Hughes.
I think it was £70 for a double. 
Very, very good value and very comfortable.

It did smell pretty awful but took only 1 day for the smell to clear (and my sister accuses me of being a bloodhound, I have such a keen nose!!).

It came with a cover but, as that's like a fitted sheet and not like a duvet cover, it rolls the edges together - useless! We have put it inside a duvet cover which at least can be removed easily for washing.

It is very bulky and quite heavy so not practical to think about taking on a plane as someone above said.


----------



## chopper

i had mine from dunelm and have never regretted it, i now know what a hamster feels like curled up in his little foam bed

regards


----------



## rebbyvid

wakk44 said:


> We have just bought one of These from Argos.
> 
> It is only 1'' thick but still quite heavy,If you are considering 2 toppers at 3'' then they would be heavy and eat into your payload,also they would not be easy to roll up and store for travelling.
> 
> The one that we bought is very comfortable but still smells a bit after 2 days rolled out on th m/home bed.Argos do mention that in the instructions and tell you to leave it rolled out in a well ventilated area and the smell should be gone in 12 hours,it's not happened yet.
> 
> I intend to give it a few more days and if it still smells then it will have to go back for a refund.


I have one in the van and one at home and the both smell when new but the smell WILL disappear so dont worry


----------



## peaky

so how heavy do u reakon each one would be ??? I suppose i could get man with a van who does trips to uk to colect from my mums ???? The Spanish have elastain stuff in some mattresses but dont have a clue about "toppers", wonder what they do then ????


----------



## vardy

I am sure the Raskelf site will have the weights in their info. I have a Dunelm 3ft and Raskelf 1 metre. In the small van, space is at a premium. I carry the Dunelm folded in 3 longways and rolled tightly like a pinwheel with a bungie all round. It then fits into the small square bottom of one of the back seats.

To travel, the Raskelf would fit the wardrobe but no room for smalls then! I fold acrosswise x 4 with bungee round middle and the 39x18x about 6/7" fits on top of my side seats in bench layout. - Can still sit on it but a bit high. I got nice throw on top.

They take a bit of living around in the Talbot - but in the day I fold longways in half from reversed front seat along the bench. Get a book out and never want to go out!

I'd be pushed to fit 2 if they were both Raskelf - but you got bigger van! The bigger one does fold into 4 with help of bungies. If coming from new, the dimensions are also on the site - and much smaller than I can roll them!! Good luck - and lastly, I sleep in less pain on the Raskelf. it is a better density. - Helena.


----------



## b2tus

2" thick memory foam mattress toppers x 4'6" available from Dunelm stores at £99.99. Memory foam pillows are £19.99.


----------

